# Balzer Syndicate 7600 defekt



## boss (10. November 2015)

Hallo an alle,

Habe ein kleines oder eher für mich eher ein großes Problem mit meiner Balzer "Syndicate 7600" Rolle.
Die Rolle ist mir am Wasser kaputt gegangen.
Und zwar ist der Schalter den man umlegen kann abgebrochen.
Habe die Rolle auseinander gebaut und da ist so ne kleine Welle die an zwei Stellen gebrochen ist. Sie dient dazu das die Rolle gesperrt wird oder halt in beide Richtungen gedreht werden kann.

Ich hoffe es kann mir jemand sagen wo ich dieses Ersatzteil herbekommen kann. Vllt irgend eine stückliste/Ersatzteillliste, damit ich das Teil bestellen kann und die Rolle wieder gängig gemacht wird.

Sollte bei einer Rolle in der Preisliga eigendlich nicht passieren, da sollte die Qualität um einiges besser sein.

Jetzt hoffe ich das mir einer einen tip geben kann.

Gruß 
M.


----------



## hermann 07 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Balzer Syndicate 7600 defekt*

Hallo
Hast du noch die Verpackung der Rolle ?
In oder auf ihr ist meist eine Explosionszeichnung mit Ersatzteil - Bestellnummern,
mit diesen Angaben kann dein Händler die Teile bestellen.
Bei ihm kannst du evtl. auch in einer neuen Verpackung nach der Nr. suchen
falls du deine nicht mehr hast.
Gruß Hermann


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (11. November 2015)

*AW: Balzer Syndicate 7600 defekt*

Hört doch einfach mal auf eine Rolle direkt zu zerlegen wenn was dran defekt ist... Zum Händler damit, der soll einschicken und fertig.
Glaubt mir, das ist einfacher als man denkt und die Firmen (gerade Balzer) sind schon sehr kulant wenn es um ihre Produkte geht.

Ansonsten kann ich versuchen dir das Teil bei Balzer zu bestellen, die Teilenummer mußt du mir nur raussuchen wenn du die Ex-Zeichnung hast (kann ich dir ggf. auch besorgen).


----------



## Hoffi (11. November 2015)

*AW: Balzer Syndicate 7600 defekt*

hey hatte genau das selbe problem, der stift ist an der verbindungsstelle gebrochen, somit hatte ich immer den rücklauf drin. darauf hin habe ich die rolle auseinander genommen und die verbindungsstelle mit einer kugelschreiberabdeckung fixiert. :q


----------



## Hoffi (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Balzer Syndicate 7600 defekt*

Hier nochmal ein Bild dazu #6


----------



## boss (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Balzer Syndicate 7600 defekt*

Hi Danke für die Antworten und die nette rep. Anleitung.
Leider ist der Schaft an zwei Stellen gebrochen einmal am Gewinde am umsteller und einmal vorne wo er die Feder hält.

Habe aber noch die Verpackung und geguckt, dass Teil heist slider shaft und hat die Nr. 810

Habe mich beim Hersteller gemeldet aber seit dem auch keine Antwort bekommen. (Sehr schwach)

Gruß
Mo.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Balzer Syndicate 7600 defekt*



boss schrieb:


> Habe mich beim Hersteller gemeldet aber seit dem auch keine Antwort bekommen. (Sehr schwach)
> 
> Gruß
> Mo.



Mal AGB von Balzer gelesen? Wie jeder andere Hersteller arbeiten die nur mit Fachhändlern, aber nicht mit Endkunden zusammen.
Der Service läuft somit ausschließlich über die Händler.

Der Service von Balzer ist einer der besten in der gruseligen Welt der Kunden-Reklamationen.
Wie wir das Problem am besten lösen habe ich dir ja schon per PN geschrieben.


----------



## Hoffi (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Balzer Syndicate 7600 defekt*

ja genau, bei mir ist es auch oben gebrochen. Ich habe gestern dann den ganzen bolzen entnommen, da ich diese funktion nie nutze (ich weiß eig auch nicht wozu das überhaupt dienen soll  )
aber wenn man kostengünstig das dingen austauschen kann, dann meld dich doch nochmal bei mir. Danke im vorraus. #h


----------



## Hoffi (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Balzer Syndicate 7600 defekt*


----------



## rule270 (12. März 2016)

*AW: Balzer Syndicate 7600 defekt*

Hy. Gehe ins Netz und mail an Balzer. DE
Lg
Rudi


----------



## Marcel.R (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Balzer Syndicate 7600 defekt*

Hallo. Ich habe genau das selbe problem mit dem doppelt gebrochenen stift. rolle zerlegt, ersatzteile bestellt und nun das problem. die kleine feder vorn war bei mir weg nachdem die rolle defekt war. bestellt habe ich das teil. heute versucht zusammen zu bauen. stift rein alles kein ding aber wie kommt die feder dran??? hat jemand zufällig ein bild oder eine erklärung?


----------



## Hoffi (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Balzer Syndicate 7600 defekt*

Hey,

ja das mit der Feder ist ein kleines Problem, da brauchst du etwas Geduld. Ich saß ziemlich lange dran #q. 
Ich könnte die Rolle morgen nochmal aufschrauben und ein Bild machen.  #h


----------



## Marcel.R (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Balzer Syndicate 7600 defekt*

Hallo.  Danke für dein Angebot. Hab heute meine 9600 zerlegt die ähnlich im Aufbau ist. Ich konnte dort sehen wie die Feder sitzt und dann war die 7600 im nur zusammen. Trotzdem danke #6


----------



## Hoffi (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Balzer Syndicate 7600 defekt*

Ok #6


----------

